# uploads from youtube?



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its stupid but how do you upload youtube videos or post links to websites on here? I cant figure it out to save my ass. Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What type computer Ontario?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I use a samsung galaxy phone most of the time but I have a hp laptop to.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't you copy and past the URL?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I will try. I suck at technology and am not afraid to admit it.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok I tried it and got it figured out. I feel dumb lol. I can fix farm equipment with my eyes closed but couldnt figure out copy and paste. Thanks dawg.


----------

